# BRS Coupon code



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I got a coupon code that's for $10 off $100 - one time use and expires in 24 hours. 

Not sure if its tied to my account but if anyone wants to try it they can give it a whirl.

1X53FZA9X56NB

LMK what happens.


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

If you go on their site and put stuff in your check out cart and wait a day they email you one of those.


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Their shipping to canada is ridiculous. Is it worth ordering from them?


----------

